# One grow Three harvests?



## grodude (Aug 3, 2015)

I found this showing that there is a different high with the different stages. Is there anything thing wrong with harvesting some of the plant when the trichomes are half clear, some when they are mostly cloudy, and some when they are cloudy to experience the different effects? I am growing 6 plants RDWC so I can split it up in different ways 

View attachment stages.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2015)

You can harvest anytime you want to BUT if you take it too early you will not have the benefits of waiting.  If you must, try a bud so you will know why you don't do it early.  Then let the plant mature and ripen to where it should be. You don't eat green watermelon do ya. lol, You will get a bit of a buzz that doesn't last if taken too early.


I have taken half a plant and let the lower half continue to ripen before. And that works.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2015)

You can only change things so much with different harvest dates.  For instance, harvesting an indica early is not going to make it like a sativa and vice versa.  Like Rosebud, I have harvested a partial plant, but this is only because the bottom is not ready.


----------



## Gooch (Aug 15, 2015)

I think it might be similar to picking fruit, each bud being a piece of fruit, pick each one as they ripen, but if im not mistaken there isnt much time difference in the top and bottom maybe days? not weeks?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 24, 2015)

My grow is small now so I actually harvest the top 1/3 of the buds then wait about 10days to take the next 1/3. The bottom 1/3 of the buds is usually trimmed off early so that the energy goes to the top of the plant.  I like to take mine when I have the max amount of cloudy with about 5-10% amber (but its hard to be real precise on those numbers as the plant will do what it wants to do).


----------

